
Modern multicore Intel 64-bit CPUs lacking vPro - mirimir
https://www.orwell1984.today/no_vpro_for_me.html
======
mirimir
I saw this elsewhere. Expert commentary would be wonderful.

~~~
brudgers
I am not an expert.

I suspect that Intel produces such processors to meet the requirements of
institutional customers engaged in areas like national security and other
matters related to nation states, i.e. customers who need laptops and are
sophisticated enough to write procurement requirements down to the CPU level
when soliciting bids.

It's basically the same logic that produces chips with vPRO; there are a set
of important customers who want to be able to manage CPU's remotely. Because
that group buys many more chips, the default is to include vPRO. The volume
that those customers buy produces the economies of scale that let vPRO chips
dominate the consumer market.

But I could be wrong.

